# Tach und Hallo



## icks-Tina (13 Juni 2006)

na Ihr...auch wenn der Name nicht ganz paßt bin ich hier DIE neue...komm aus der Heide und liebe Heino....LOL.....schönes Board......


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

ein sehr interessanter name 
dann möchte ich dich mal bei uns willkommen heißen und dir weiterhin viel spaß am posten wünschen. 

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (13 Juni 2006)

Und ich ebenso! Das was ich bisher von dir gesehen habe hat mir wirklich gut gefallen! Vielen Dank schon mal hier für deine Mühen!
Und nun viel Spaß an Board!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## 1ollah (13 Juni 2006)

hi

ja das hier ist ein geiles board
viel spaß


----------

